# What's Your Best Bargain of 2007 !?!?!



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

READY??
Here's mine!!!

I made MikeY jealous , and rightly so -- LOL!
This is O N E schWEEET!!!! DEAL!!
Here's how it goes....

Shimano Citica CI-100DSV Baitcaster - $119.99
UPS S&H $12.95

Subtotal = 132.94


Had $32.19 Cabela's buX on me credit kard....
:16suspect
Cabela's sends me a "rebate" for $20 off any purchase of a HuNeRT buX er more...

CitiKard "gives" me a $10 credit to bait me into using a credit card I ain't used in two years....
:evil:
A good buddy (here) gives me a giFT V!Sa in the amount of $25......
:xzicon_sm
Shimano has a $30 rebate offer good until April - mail - in deal , of course...
:chillin:

Now follow me here:

$ 132.94 
- 32.19
- 20.00
- 10.00
- 25.00
- 30.00
___________
$ 15.75
NET OUTTA POCKET COST!

Dartainium Drag offers 10LBs of drag , 4 - "Super Free" bearings (like the Curados) , 6.2:1 retrieve , under 8 ounces - a* tiny* *POWERHOUSE*...
* Made in JAPAN* !!! (instead of Malaysia...like my CI-200D )WOW!!
Here she is!!!!






















Time to fondle some more!!!!
:evilsmile

Who else got a sKrEEm!N' deal???


Robert


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Shimano Sahara 750 59.99 plus 9.95 S&H and I had 50 bucks in Bass Pro gift cards  So I got me a trout reel


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

2007 Minn Kota Terrova - 36v - 101lb thrust trolling motor w/ universal sonar and digital controls from cabelas outfitter journal. : 

0$ 





upped the resale value of my boat by about 1200$ and i got 250 for my old trolling motor too!:coolgleam


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> 2007 Minn Kota Terrova - 36v - 101lb thrust trolling motor w/ universal sonar and digital controls from cabelas outfitter journal. :
> 
> 0$
> 
> ...


Who hooked ya up baby????
:lol:
Mike's still p!ssed about that one...LOL
*I'm calling FOUL!!*
You did not make a purchase , hell I woulda claimed my 
*Humminbird 797c2 SI* then .... $999 MSRP
But I gotz it f0 frEE via Cabelas' Outfitter Journal Mag.



T'was a helluva year for us both ( nice deal there , too DE82 !)


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

actually, i had to buy a 20$ cable so i could hook my humminbird up to it.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Good job Rob nothing like getting a deal.. Cya Slick


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Three deals.

The Citica ole Roberto clued me into this spring. $49 on clearance at walleyworld. Normal retail $119

St. Croix Legend 7' Medium extra fast on clearance at Gander Mountain for $149 (normally $230)

Gander Mountain Tournament pro series IM8 7' Medium action spinning rod. Normally $70... marked down to $40... and then on clearance at 25% off... $29 out the door.

And if you haven't seen thedude's new bow mount... just watch for the brown Tracker on plane with the gas motor trimmed out of the water!!! LOL!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Three deals.
> 
> The Citica ole Roberto clued me into this spring. $49 on clearance at walleyworld. Normal retail $119
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

Three good deals

1. Bought used trion on ebay, guy sends me different reel(gear ratio different) that wasn't in picture, makes good on it by sending me three other trion's, one has bad drag so i send it to pflueger and they send me a brand new one for $20. So I get four reels 3 used(all in good shape) and one new for $86. The new one alone would have been $100

2. Brand new trion on ebay for $54 including shipping... saved $46

3. Brand new supreme with free ship for $119. saved $60

Man i love ebay!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Trions are nice reels - Supremes are , well MUCH better!!
Pricey , but NICEY.
:lol:

To add to my bargain - I located a Daiwa Heartland HL-X661MHRB 6 1/2 foot mEEdJuM-hEv! HSD Graphite casting stEEk - originally priced @ $67.95 - out the door for $28.62 plus tax....
ALMOST 60% off....
:chillin:

It feels very comparable to a MH 6'6" Clarus or Compre - with a touch MORE back-bone perhaps.
*12.7 Oz. on Dawn's postal scale spooled to the rim with #30 PowaH Pr0.*
heheheheheheeeeeeeeee!!!!

So to figure the whole deal....









Rod ,
67.95
X1.06 TX
______________
$72.03

PLUS

Reel ,
119.99 & 
12.95 S&H
______________
132.94

Totals $204.97 Original Retail ~
For the "take-home" price of

$46.09 = YUM.
:corkysm55

Ja m0N!!!









Hey MikeY would ya pay _that much _for a daWGWh00piN' baaaad bull doggin' stick??

Justin , so far ~ ~STILL has the best "deal" Out there so far and probably the best one to report!!
Anyone else get a great deal???


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

You guys make me feel cheap LOL

Two deals for me, at garage sales

an "antique" "hardly/never" used Heddon 6'6" wire wrapped 7242 w/Quantum SR3 Spinner 3$


Then later in the season, at a garage sale with four poles w/reels I purchased one Shimano scimitar graphite 6' w/Quantam SS05 spinning reel 5$ I would have grabbed the other rods and reels, but just as I pulled in 5 other cars pulled in and beelined for the rods and reels. Since I was out numbered I just grabbed the Shimano.

I re-spooled both, caught some nice bass on them. Of course not when the $$ was up for grabs.

This is starting to sound like that "Mickey D" commercial. :lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

well.... i guess a bargain price on a legend elite spinning rod. retails for 300 bucks but since i make my own and get a good price on things... i got about 125 sucked into it, give or take a few bucks.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I happened to score 2 great deals:

Shimano Stradic 2500 with a BPS Extreme IM8 7' M rod for $99. 

Quantum Energy PTi10 for $75 on eBay...now I just need a rod to pair it with...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i just got two new okuma dipsy rods for real cheap (33 bucks).


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Not sure how much of a "bargain" that it was, but I still got it at what I consider a good price.......and it's mine!

2000 Ranger 519DVS with a 225hp Mercury Optimax. I love summer weekends on the pond!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

nymph said:


> Not sure how much of a "bargain" that it was, but I still got it at what I consider a good price.......and it's mine!
> 
> 2000 Ranger 519DVS with a 225hp Mercury Optimax. I love summer weekends on the pond!


hubba hubba... its not a legend, but still... NICE RIG!:evil:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Come on dude... it's better than ANY Tracker!! Legend... sheesh...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

This ought to make ya sick Mikey....

* Bass Pro Shops® Crankin' Stick Trigger Rods


$26.50

:SHOCKED:
​ ​*


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

G Loomis GL3 2pc,6wt. 9ft. fly rod..Retail..$280... I paid $75 from the pawn shop that didnt know what they had......used it one weekend then sold it for $160...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> This ought to make ya sick Mikey....
> 
> 
> *Bass Pro Shops® Crankin' Stick Trigger Rods​**
> ...


 
Well, that's about what I paid for mine in combo with the David Fritz baitcaster that came with it as a combo. I love that rod for cranking big lipped baits.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Southend517 said:


> just got a email update
> 1 2008 5 For 5 Baits 5.00 Shipped - yea boy


*schWEEEEET!!*


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Found a few good deals myself this year:

1. 2 storm downrigger rods, used for walleye, came with a free storm firetiger lure, 12.95.

2. Okuma Diezel Rod & Reel combo, 29.95

3. Fishlander Triple Rod holder, these things are sweet, 168 a piece.

4. 2 penn 330 gti's spooled up ready to go, and an extra full core, 130.00. Each of these reels retail for 100.00 a piece.

The only thing am looking for now is a rocket launcher to go on my hard top. Shouldn't say only thing, cause I am always looking for good deals on fishing gear.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

> The only thing am looking for now is a rocket launcher to go on my hard top. Shouldn't say only thing, cause I am


well its a rocket and on sale,

http://www.amazon.com/Fogo-Rocket-R...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1200577297&sr=8-1


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

the 5 for 5 website is back up you can order online again.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Southend517 said:


> the 5 for 5 website is back up you can order online again.


Can you do it more than one time? I ordered on the phone yesterday... think it will let me do it again online?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Robert clued me into a good deal on a Lowrance X67 color fishfinder and then Mikey picked it up for me. That's it as far as fishin stuff goes. Gander has some awsome deals on some Lone Wolf stands and steps right now. Makes me want to spend some more money for stuff I already have and don't really need.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DTG, when we making our Ninja run??


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> DTG, when we making our Ninja run??


I'm still waiting for Wolfden to make my bowstring. Nothing has ever been simple with this bow. I may be able to go on 26JAN08 If I get the string, then I'm game for 26JAN. We'd have to get there before lunch time, because I'll owe him lunch. And this year, I'm going to bring a cooler and look into that Frozen Walleye deal we ran across last year.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

dtg said:


> I'm still waiting for Wolfden to make my bowstring. Nothing has ever been simple with this bow. I may be able to go on 26JAN08 If I get the string, then I'm game for 26JAN. We'd have to get there before lunch time, because I'll owe him lunch. And this year, I'm going to bring a cooler and look into that Frozen Walleye deal we ran across last year.:lol:


For some reason that date rings a bell Dave... I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

i got em today click to enlarge


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

What a joke eh Southend? Not at all what I expected from Bass Pro.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

not as nice as last year but worth $5 easy


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

Alright i orderd a minn kota maxxum 80lb's thrust with universal sonar and a 52" shaft,from a marine web site and got the motor for$942.99 no sales tax and special shipping charge $20.00for a total of $962.99.cabelas for the same motor wanted$1029.99 add another 60-70 for uncle sam and gas to drive 3 hours total savings of$197.00 just mounted it tonight if u see me on the river i'll be the one on plane from the front bow...:coolgleam


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I just picked up a Minn Kota Maxxum 55 lb bow mount that listed at Gander for $649. Drove to Pontiac and back to pick it up for $355 out the door... add the $40 or so in gas and I'm still waaaaay ahead on that motor. But it's way to cold outside to be working on the boat... so it's in the garage till spring.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

thats a great deal waterfoul i missed out on the same motor i bought by a day i have a buddy that works there and a guy snaged it up first hour of the 50% sale#%@##U$#@&^$* missed out.any of your buddys looking for a good bow mount i have one 4-sale....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Southend517 said:


> not as nice as last year but worth $5 easy


They look kinda "small" in the PIC... are they??

What model did you end up with on that TM Mikey(Pro/US2/ AP/ CP??)??


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

gander mountain of pontiac going under

chukka boots that are kangaroo and deer . were $119 . half off $59 . half off that $30 bucks. 
2 other pairs that were 30% off plus the extra half. total for 3 pairs was about $100.

jigging rapala's --- #3 in super glow and glow blue $2.49


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Robert, it's a Maxxum 55 FC Big Foot. That's all it says on the box. 42" shaft (6" longer than the shaft of the Motorguide I'm taking off). Should be a good step up... and in my experience the Kota props are more weedless than the Motorguide's.

By the way, if anyone needs or knows anyone who needs a good used Motorguide 43 lb 36" shaft bow mount... $150 obo.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


>


 


Looks like a sweet little real to throw jerkbaits with:lol: Nice score!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Probably will work with Cranks & Spinnerbaits too.
:evilsmile

I have a Citica 200D and this seems to chuck the same baits BETTER - I don't know if it's B/C this 100DSV is all Japanese made or if the 200D is Malaysian made....
:lol:

I'll be hurlin' X-Raps , Husky Jerks , Smithwicks and Bombers as soon as the water thaws again!!!

*COUNT ON IT.







:fish2:








*


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Or it could just be the puppet on the thick end of the rod... 

:SHOCKED:

:evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Or it could just be the puppet on the thick end of the rod...
> 
> :SHOCKED:
> 
> :evilsmile


What is "IT" waterflower??

BTW - you're the only puppet here...










Bill dance follower & devout buttkisser...
:lol:

I AM a Puppet Master !

There are leaders and followers in this world , and for that I say.... I do not follow.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I give up. I really do.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

NO YOU DON'T.
You can't.
There isn't a thread here you can't just read & go on , your innate need to press the reply button overwhelms you CONSTANTLY.
:evilsmile
Go kiss your billy-boy eels and get a job!
:lol:


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

OK I had 3 this year. This is the first one and the best one. At least I think it is a good deal.










1987 17' Blue Fin with a 91 Yami 90hp. 3500 out the door. Plus I got the troller for 250, brand new. It came with 2 big john 4 foot down riggers and a big john planer mast.

The second good deal came from Cabelas. I was on their website looking for left handed retrieve baitcast reels and I checked out the bargain cave and found some lefties that were 50 % off from the original price of 29.95, plus they had advertised elsewhere on the website that if you bought 2 or more cabelas reels that you would get 10 bucks off each one. I thought to myself there is no way this is right. So I started an order for 2 and sure enough they gave me 10 bucks off the already half off price, so I said what the heck I'll get 6. The order went through but they didn't have 6 left and after talking to a rep, she said that they only had five and that it had been a screw up on the website, but that they would honor the price. This was after she kept me on hold for 20 minutes while she talked to her manager. I'm guessing that she was just trying to get me to hang up the phone. So when it was all said and done I got 5 cabelas left hand retrieve baitcast reels for 31 dollars with shipping. What a smoking deal!

OK, number 3 happened on my way home from a fishing tournament. I saw a handpainted sign that said fishing sale. So I stopped and checked it out. It turns out that this couple had inherited a trailer full of fishing equipment from an uncle who had passed away. He was a distributor, who had recently purchased all of the equipment. I ended up getting a bunch of hooks and whatnot from them but then I found a plano organizer that was full of what I thought were just individual packages of beads, but when I opened it up and started sifting through it this is what I found:









Got is all for 15 bucks! Man what a deal that was. It was 75 packs of beads, 87 packs of blades, and 21 packs of clevises. Plus misc blades on a peice of wire and 3 boxes of glass beads.


Pretty good year for deals I'd say.

Dan

Thanks a lot guys.:sad: I really have cabin fever bad now.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

i seen this posted on fat wallet

i heard wal-mart has some gps unit on clearence also (i already have a garmin so i don't need one) but if you need one check them out.


found several handheld units on clearance at WalMart. I am not sure which is the best deal
extrex legend =$40
magellan explorist 200 =$30
magellan explorist 210 =$50


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Deal, Deal, I got a deal last summer, me fav Powell dropshot rod took a hit and snaped, I send it back, cost me $35 ya know, they send me a new one thats got the tip top broke off of it, I call them, they send another and let me keep the broken rod! 30 seconds I have the tip repaired! $169 + rod net savings $134, and for $30 I can ge it replaced! Oh and I won the original at a club banquet to boot!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i just bought an xms904 (batson excel) rod blank on ebay.
Retail price 95$
I paid: 20$ shipped.


----------



## boyerchris (Jul 19, 2007)

hey dude just thought that i would say hi and let you know that im looking forward to the bass season im in the process of buying a new boat for me and apl hed so we will have a pro boat this year and that is my good deal for the year talk to you soon see ya chris


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

boyerchris said:


> hey dude just thought that i would say hi and let you know that im looking forward to the bass season im in the process of buying a new boat for me and apl hed so we will have a pro boat this year and that is my good deal for the year talk to you soon see ya chris


chris - congrats on the new-ride-to-be... everyone can use an extra boat or 2!:lol: glad you are looking forward to the monday nighters... june is way too far off yet!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Justin... your PM box if full!!

Good to see you still around Chris!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

emptied


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

My deal of 07 was a 47 lb minkota transom mount trolling motor. He said you know anyone who wants to buy this? I said how much? Seller says "20 bucks, and I have this minnkota 2 ft extension handle to go with it" SOLD!!

The extension handle was still in the package and was marked $23.99


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'll give you $50 for the whole thing Andy. Double your money!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

1979 22' Rockwood RV. Sleeps 4, only 85,000 miles on a chevy 350. Everything works except the water heater. We needed something for deer camp and now we have a weekend party mobile.


$850.00


----------



## toothycritter (Dec 26, 2005)

Got 2 big jon electric planer board reels for 225 bucks on ebay brand new. Also bought about $4,000 dollars worth of salmon fishing equipment for 400 bucks. I was in heaven with that.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

just got back from walmart:
Quantum Accurist 2 baitcaster - reg price 103$ on clearance for $40!
Pinnacle 8bb Sentara baitcaster - reg price 80$ on clearance for $30.

this time of year is hard on my credit card, but that was too good a deal to pass up.

Also - if anyone is looking for entry level baitcasters, greenville wally-world has Quantum UL300C baitcaster for 17$ a pop! They are 3bb models, the reg price on them was 40$ i think. had about 10 of them left.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Berkley Bionix IM7 7' it is a $ 80 rod it had a green $ 20 tag on it at Wallmart, the manager had to come over and ok it I think there was a mistake but they approved it. I hate it it is too stiff. Wish they still made the Berkley Select Lightning Hank Parker or Gary Roach 6' 8' M ML can't find one that is even close to the action.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> just got back from walmart:
> Quantum Accurist 2 baitcaster - reg price 103$ on clearance for $40!
> * Pinnacle 8bb Sentara baitcaster - reg price 80$ on clearance for $30.*
> 
> ...


Got one last yr. for my b!rFdaY....
Mikey said the thumbscrew would be uncomfortable & get in his way.....
You've obviously palmed the reel by now & seen it's a non-issue....


(Click for thumbnail bigger IMG)

I have that reel mounted on that IM8 BPS rod I got from you last yr.... works pretty decent. Only complaint I've had is if I 'lash it hard , the "easy dial" brake will either spin to "0" or "6" depending on which way the spool was turning when it locks up.....
:lol:
Good reel though & has been very dependable.
LMK how you like your ST10 Pinnacle !!! 
I _really_ like my 100DSV though....but for $30 another is tempting.....
How do you like the Accurist?? Is that a pin brake also??
I think the store near be _had_ one , but prolly NOT NOW!!

Those Quantum UL300 are worth about $17 .... MAYBE!
:evilsmile
I had one - I guess for a first reel they might be OK...LOL


Bruce William said:


> Berkley Bionix IM7 7' it is a $ 80 rod it had a green $ 20 tag on it at Wallmart, the manager had to come over and ok it I think there was a mistake but they approved it. I hate it it is too stiff. Wish they still made the Berkley Select Lightning Hank Parker or Gary Roach 6' 8' M ML can't find one that is even close to the action.



Is that a Baitcaster???
I have a 6'6" MED and I'd like a 7'er....
Wanna get rid of it??


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

accurist feels good, nice compact little reel. It has a 1-10 dial on the side so i'm guessing they are magnetic brakes. I haven't messed with either of them much yet since the rods they will go on don't have grips or reel seats on them yet


----------

